# Tankless Install in Restaurant



## Jimmac (Jan 11, 2013)

Does anyone have any recomendations for a tankless water heater install for a restaurant application? I install Noritz & Navian units in residential and have a great track record with them, I think my only apprehension on installing one is the pre rinse on the commercial dishwasher. This is a high volume restaurant and that sprayer is used all night on and off. Worried about the wear and tear on the flow switch on the tankless.
Any opinion would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I would use an AO Smith cyclone. I only use high efficiency tank units in areas with high demand. With how much water a they will use a tankless isn't worth it IMO.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Make sure you get something with enough gallons per minute to satisfy everything or you are wasting your time and the customers money ......,IMO I would just use a commercial HWT


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

like old school said a tankless most liklely will not meet the demand of restaurant best to install comm tank style wh to avoid all the call backs with not having enough hot water at peak times.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I am not fond of tankless in any scenario but when sized and piped correctly they work fine. They are in many restaurants and work fine. If you have a recirc line I suggest a sacrificial tankless.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have six locations that use Noritz tankless heaters they have 5 to 6 units installed with a system controller. During peak time 4 units keep up. The extra units are redundancy in case a unit needs to be taken out for service.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Almost all tankless manufacturers have the info to "bank" several
machines together to meet high demand. If you can sell the customer,
the manufacturer will send a field rep out and help you make the project
suite your customer's needs. I've put in several banks at different projects
and received lots of help from Noritz, Renni and Grand Hall.
I like the the roof top installs the best, the outdoor units require no venting
and it's easy to get the gas on the roof.
http://www.noritz.com/u/oakley_lake_forest_096.jpg


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

what is the cost of 5-6 tank less wh s parts and labor vs 1 comm wh? installd

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

plumberpro said:


> what is the cost of 5-6 tank less wh s parts and labor vs 1 comm wh? installd
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


About the same if its a large restaurant.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Call in Noritz and Navian reps and let them do the sizing for you. Many of the Wendy's fast food around here have gone to Noritz. I've heard its the regional franchisee who made that move, but once he did one store they all started getting them.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

Noritz makes a good commercial tankless but the last time I got a price on unit it was around 2200


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

You need to figure out how many gpm they are going to need. Add up every fixture in there and start calling reps. You'll probably be better off with a tank if its a decent size place. Last one I figured was a Chinese restaurant. Nav told me that I would need 8 units to meet demand. No thank you.


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

It's all in sizing. GPM is key here. I installed 6 Rannai heaters twinned together and alternating firing sequence for a large laundromat. I can't imagine it wouldn't work in a restaurant. I love the Navian products, haven't had a single issue with them.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

When manifolding tankless its first in last out so they fire in the right order. I've found its usually the better option due to zero footprint. Space is always an issue


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Last restaurant I did used 2 noritz NC380‑SV‑ASME. 

Very nice units....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> When manifolding tankless its first in last out so they fire in the right order. I've found its usually the better option due to zero footprint. Space is always an issue



It does not matter if you do first in last out or have them unevenly piped in parallel. The tankless heaters (noritz and takagi) have servos that control the flow of each heater. As long as they are hooked up on a system controler, the units not being used the servo is closed for no flow. Each heater has a flow sensor in them and the controller will adjust the servo to balance the flow between the heaters. 

I have very large places with 5 to 7 units installed on a system controler. During peak time I have seen 3 to 4 of the units fired up. The extra units are redundancy so if a heater does go down they will still be able to keep up with peak demand, and it also helps spread out the run time between units.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> It does not matter if you do first in last out or have them unevenly piped in parallel. The tankless heaters (noritz and takagi) have servos that control the flow of each heater. As long as they are hooked up on a system controler, the units not being used the servo is closed for no flow. Each heater has a flow sensor in them and the controller will adjust the servo to balance the flow between the heaters.
> 
> I have very large places with 5 to 7 units installed on a system controler. During peak time I have seen 3 to 4 of the units fired up. The extra units are redundancy so if a heater does go down they will still be able to keep up with peak demand, and it also helps spread out the run time between units.


The controller will also alternate which heater is primary so they all wear equally


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumb Bob said:


> The controller will also alternate which heater is primary so they all wear equally


Yep,


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> It does not matter if you do first in last out or have them unevenly piped in parallel. The tankless heaters (noritz and takagi) have servos that control the flow of each heater. As long as they are hooked up on a system controler, the units not being used the servo is closed for no flow. Each heater has a flow sensor in them and the controller will adjust the servo to balance the flow between the heaters.
> 
> I have very large places with 5 to 7 units installed on a system controler. During peak time I have seen 3 to 4 of the units fired up. The extra units are redundancy so if a heater does go down they will still be able to keep up with peak demand, and it also helps spread out the run time between units.


I would still pipe them as first in last out as just good plumbing practice. Good to allow for potential failure


----------

